# Sponge for HOB filter



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it ok to use any type of sponge for your filter?
Thnx.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Poly sponges are the norm or reticulated sponges, depending on the filter.Cellulose sponges are a no go. What type of filter?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Don't use dollar store or kitchen sponges. Often laced with chemicals or as Bill said, the wrong material.


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Thnx. I was about to use the kitchen ones, lolz.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

If you have an Aquaclear, the easiest and simplest thing to do is use the included sponge, and "stab" an X shape slit into the short end of the sponge and slip it over!


----------

